# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  REX Rehab, robotic exoskeleton, walking device, Rex Bionics Ltd., Auckland, New Zealand

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Rex Bionics Ltd.

Home page - rexbionics.com/rex-for-clinic-use

----------


## Airicist

Developing REX, the Hands-Free Robotic Exoskeleton - Hayden Allen 1 

 Published on Jul 14, 2010




> Hayden Allen takes us along as he test drives REX, the hands-free and self-supporting robotic exoskeleton. Hayden explains how easy it is for a mobility impaired person to be fitted for a REX, and how easy it is to learn to use REX. It's great to have such positive feedback from Hayden, and provides plenty of encouragement to keep developing REX.
> 
> Disclosure: The REX Personal has not been approved for sale in the USA by the Food and Drug Administration; however the REX Rehab may be available for purchase by approved centers.

----------


## Airicist

Rehab Week 2015

Published on Jun 23, 2015




> Three conferences joined to Rehab Week 2015 in Valencia, Spain.

----------


## Airicist

Paralysed dad walks daughter down aisle on wedding day in Derby

Published on May 23, 2016




> Lying in a hospital bed having found out he was paralysed Chris Palmer thought about how he never would be able to walk his daughter down the aisle on her wedding day. But on saturday (21/5), almost four years later, Mr Palmer has done just that. With the help of a ?90,000 robotic device, the 55-year-old father walked down the aisle, alongside his daughter Heather handing her over to her fiance Christopher Halls. "It's wonderful I can do this – it's fulfilling something that dads do," said Mr Palmer, who was told he would never be able to walk again in June 2012 after being diagnosed with an aggressive form of cancer. "When I lay in hospital after the operation, one of the first things I thought about was my daughter's wedding and how I wasn't going to be able to walk her down the aisle." But then about a year ago, Heather, spotted an article about a company called Rex Bionics which gave her hope. The company has invented an exo-skeletal suit called Rex which enables paralysed people to walk and stand without assistance. Heather got in touch with Rex Bionics and Chris was given an opportunity to try out the equipment.


"Bionic suit helps dad fulfil dream of walking daughter down the aisle"

by Davina Merchant
May 25, 2016

----------

